# Any idea on Work Permit Processing Times?



## garethdavies (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Any idea on the processing time for work permits if applied for outside of the Country? (Pretoria specifically)

Thanks,
G


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

garethdavies said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any idea on the processing time for work permits if applied for outside of the Country? (Pretoria specifically)
> 
> ...


What type of work permit, Working or Temporary?


----------



## garethdavies (Jan 3, 2013)

Working position (permanent) in Toronto, Ontario.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

garethdavies said:


> Working position (permanent) in Toronto, Ontario.


I'm sorry, but do you/have you applied for PR status or have you acquired employment and consequent TWP? Without knowing your full status I can't rally answer your question. Have you applied to emigrate to Canada?


----------



## garethdavies (Jan 3, 2013)

Haven't applied for permanent residence - I have acquired employment and I am in the process of finalising the LMO. Do you need more info?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

garethdavies said:


> Haven't applied for permanent residence - I have acquired employment and I am in the process of finalising the LMO. Do you need more info?


Only the employer can obtain the LMO, but if the job offer and the LMO is in your possession you can get on a plane(s) and obtain your work permit at the POE. Otherwise you can go through the application process and wait for your permission to be sent to you.
Good Luck.


----------



## garethdavies (Jan 3, 2013)

Yep - Employer is applying for the LMO in Canada. My issue though that I'm concerned about is that as I am a South African passport holder I need a visa to enter the country, so I'm just not 100% sure if I can get my work permit at POE. Not sure if I should chance it. What do you think?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

garethdavies said:


> Yep - Employer is applying for the LMO in Canada. My issue though that I'm concerned about is that as I am a South African passport holder I need a visa to enter the country, so I'm just not 100% sure if I can get my work permit at POE. Not sure if I should chance it. What do you think?


If it was me I would obtain your visa first. Hopefully, if you have the LMO/Job Offer, the visa will be processed quickly. If you need any assistance in settling in Toronto please let me know. I have lived, on and off, in the city environe for 47 years now.
Much Good Luck.


----------



## garethdavies (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah I think I'll end up doing that - just to be sure.
Thanks so much - I really appreciate the assist! You're a great help!


----------

